# Where is Shannon now.



## john.e (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi wonder if anybody knows where the liverpool tugs shannon, ayton cross and yewgarth are working now cheers John.


----------



## Stephen Swinhoe (Aug 17, 2005)

John,

The Shannon is or has been in Milford dry dock.

Steve.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

YEWGARTH is still in Liverpool. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

The last recollection I have of AYTON CROSS was her involvement in the attempted salvage of CP VALOUR at Faial, Azores in September 2006. 

See Patalavaca's series of photographs *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

John e. 

Good photo of the 'Shannon' entering dry dock at Milford earlier this month on www.tugspotters.com

Jonty


----------



## b_t_savage (Nov 16, 2008)

If I Seen The Right Tug (Ayton Cross) Then Shes Up In Scotland In Greenock At The Moment Don't Have A Picture But I'll Try To Get One?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I took a pic of the Yewgarth in the Mersey off Monks Ferry on 17/9/08. She was towing another tug to Lairds for drydocking. 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/137578/ppuser/12939

Pat


----------



## b_t_savage (Nov 16, 2008)

As For Shannon, She Was Here For A While Also But Havn't Seen Her Since Before Xmas('08)
And I Can Guarantee The Ayton Cross Is Here Seen Her Monday In James Watt Dock (Greenock)


----------



## berty barrett (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi the Shannon is working from swansea and also Yewgarth currently yewgarth is in milford being dry docked and Ayton Cross still up at Greenock


----------

